# Just picked up a All Nighter wood stove



## NDtreehugger (Dec 2, 2011)

Little Moe I think its called, complete with the brick lining and power blower 
anyone know anthing about this stove?
View attachment 209634

View attachment 209635

View attachment 209636

View attachment 209637


----------



## fubar2 (Dec 3, 2011)

He likes to hang out with his buddies Larry, Curly and Shemp.


----------



## MRNDAD (Dec 3, 2011)

Good stove!! You should really enjoy it. I have a "Mid Mo" that has heated my house for 30 years and wouldn't trade it for god nor country!!!


----------



## NDtreehugger (Dec 3, 2011)

In the add all I could see was a side image, I was hopeing for a mid or big Moe so I could use it in my shop.

Although the little Moe puts out as much heat if not more then the stove I replaced it with.

The stove I got rid of was made from oil pipeline could hold 2 arm full of wood, it just didn’t seem to heat and the chimney pipe got red hot,
when I opened the door of the oil pipe stove it would pour smoke out the front, O ya did I say it would burn the 2 arms full of wood in 30 to 45 min.

Would have made a great garbage burner,,,, should have kept it. O what regrets, what regrets.







Too bad really It fit real nice in the shop environment


----------



## Jed1124 (Dec 3, 2011)

I think I have either the mid or big Moe. Awesome stove. Takes a 30 inch log and heats my whole house and it is in my basement! Love the All Nighter stoves!


----------



## NDtreehugger (Dec 3, 2011)

*Bit of info on the All nighters*



Jed1124 said:


> I think I have either the mid or big Moe. Awesome stove. Takes a 30 inch log and heats my whole house and it is in my basement! Love the All Nighter stoves!




Big Mo
Length 41-1/2
Height 31"
Width 23-1/2
Weight 510 Pounds

Mid Mo
Length 36"
Height 31"
Width 21-1/2
Weight 408 Pounds

Litle Mo
Length 31-1/2"
Height 28"
Width 19-1/2
Weight 314 Pounds

Tiny Mo
Length 28-1/2"
Height 26-3/4"
Width 17-1/4
Weight 241 Pounds


----------



## MaineiacBackpacker (Jan 8, 2015)

Have any of you installed/fabricated a baffle for the All Nighter? I'm looking to increase the efficiency of mine as it blows through wood. I'm told putting a baffle in, will increase the efficiency.


----------



## Apersonnameddan (Nov 23, 2016)

MaineiacBackpacker said:


> Have any of you installed/fabricated a baffle for the All Nighter? I'm looking to increase the efficiency of mine as it blows through wood. I'm told putting a baffle in, will increase the efficiency.



Be careful with improvised baffles. Most of the ones I've seen are steel and are probably fine. I built one of firebrick with angle iron supports. It helped last year with an oversized chimney, but with a liner and proper draft it's too much.
Last night I noticed the air tubes glowing. I think the baffle is insulating them too well. I either need to set up a blower to cool them, or rearrange the bricks to waste a little heat in that area. Another option would be to build the baffle under the tubes instead of resting on them.


----------

